# émission/édition spécial(e) + thème - accord de l'adjectif



## Mnemosyne

Bonjour,

J'ai lu cette phrase dans mon manuel (c'est un présentateur de radio):

_Nous recherchons une jeune lycéenne pour présenter notre émission *"Spécial musique rock."*_

Qu'est-ce que l'adjectif *spécial* modifie?  C'est masculin, alors, ce n'est ni _musique_ ni la forme courte de _émission spéciale_.



Merci d'avance....

Mnémo


----------



## Seeda

"émission spécial musique rock" = émission spécialement consacrée à la musique rock.

"Une émission _spécial _(+thème)" is sort of a set phrase.


----------



## smallseb

Bonjour! 

je pense que c'est la ponctuation qui ici pose problème. 
Dans le contexte, j'utiliserai non pas : 


> notre émission "Spécial musique rock."


Mais émission spéciale "_musique rock"_


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah.  Mais apparemment Seeda n'est pas d'accord avec toi, Smallseb.


----------



## smallseb

Si, justement, il dit 





> Une émission spécial


 + (thème) = musique Rock, Disco, années 80, Trip-hop...

C'est l'émission qui est spéciale en l'espèce!


----------



## Mnemosyne

Mais non, je crois que Seeda dit qu'ici, le mot *spécial* est le diminutif de l'adverbe _*spécialement*_; sinon ça serait *spéciale*, au lieu de *spécial*.

Non?


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour moi, "spécial" ici peut être soit féminin soit masculin, selon ce que l’on veut dire.
_*Il va bientôt y avoir un spécial Beatles *_(un numéro / un magazine special (donc, plutôt pour la presse écrite))_*
Il va bientôt y avoir une spéciale Beatles *_(une émission (de télé / de radio))

Donc, personnellement, je l’aurais épelé :
"_Nous recherchons une jeune lycéenne pour présenter notre (émission) *Spéciale musique rock.*_"


----------



## smallseb

Dans la phrase d'origine, _"Nous recherchons une jeune lycéenne pour présenter notre émission "Spécial musique rock." _l'annonce est passée pour trouver une personne qui est capable de présenter l'émission dont le sujet sera de la musique Rock.

Dans explication que donne Seeda il ajoute le participe passé du verbe "_consacrer_" pour indiquer le lien de causalité entre le coté spécifique de l'émission "spéciale" et  le sujet qui sera abordé, la musique rock. 



> émission spécialement *consacrée* à la musique rock.



Cette émission sera donc une émission spéciale "musique rock". 

Je pense sincèrement que "spécial" n'est pas, dans ce cas, le diminutif de "spécialement" mais peut être une simple faute d'orthographe que j'ai d'ailleurs repris à mon tour!


----------



## Seeda

Pardonnez-moi si je n'ai pas été clair : je ne voulais pas insinuer que "spécial" était une abréviation de "spécialement". J'ai simplement utilisé "spécialement" pour renforcer "consacré", mais j'aurais pu tout aussi bien l'omettre.


----------



## DearPrudence

Donc, pour toi "spécial" est correct ?
Tu dirais :
Demain, dans notre émission, il y aura un spécial "musique rock" ?


----------



## Seeda

Je suis confus.. pourquoi me demander ça ? Je n'ai pas fait de commentaire sur l'emploi de "spécial" en tant que substantif


----------



## DearPrudence

Mais pour toi, "émission spécial ..." est correct.
C'est peut-être une "expression figée" comme tu dis, mais c'est une explication qui me semble un peu facile mais surtout sans vraiment de fondements. D'où viendrait le fait que "spécial" soit au masculin ? :-/


----------



## Seeda

En effet, je vais corriger


----------



## TSR

Dans ce contexte, "_spécial_" est utilisé comme un adverbe voulant dire "_à propos de_", mais de manière plus "moderne". C'est pourquoi je n'aurais également pas inclus "_spécial_" dans les guillemets.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Hmmmm....  Ça aussi semble bonne explication.

Alors, je conclus qu'on n'a, en fait, aucune idée de la vérité.


----------



## Eurekamy

Bonsoir,

J'hésite entre : "une édition spécial nouvel an" et "une édition spéciale nouvel an" 
Je pense que la première phrase est correcte parce que spécial a le sens de spécialement dans ce cas
Merci


----------



## janpol

"spécial" a son sens habituel (particulier, extraordinaire, exceptionnel...) On ne peut pas dire qu'un adjectif a le sens d'un adverbe car l'un ne peut remplacer l'autre que si l'on change la structure de la phrase.


----------



## Eurekamy

Merci Janpol
Si on remplace édition par livres
on obtient : "des livres spécial nouvel an" il n'y a pas d'accord, est-ce que c'est un adjectif quand même ?


----------



## janpol

Je pense que je ne dirais pas : "des livres spécial nouvel an"
Mais que dirais-je ?
peut-être " En ce moment, dans la vitrine de cette librairie, sont présentés des livres édités spécialement à l'occasion de la nouvelle année".
ou bien je parlerais d'un tirage spécial nouvel an.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Il s'agit d'une édition spéciale consacrée au Nouvel an ou à paraître (parue) à l'occasion du Nouvel an.

A mon sens, on doit dire :_ Edition* spéciale* nouvel an._ En mettant entre guillemets "Nouvel an", c'est encore mieux, à mon avis : _Une édition spéciale "Nouvel an". 
_
En effet, il convient d'accorder "spécial" avec le nom auquel il se rapporte, soit "édition" (ce n'est pas le nouvel an qui est spécial, mais c'est l'édition qui est spéciale).* D'ailleurs, elliptiquement, on dit : Spéciale "Nouvel an", et non Spécial "Nouvel an" (comme on écrit : Spéciale "Elections").  [Voir les grands dictionnaires sur ce dernier point) 
*
Autre ex. : _Une édition spéciale "Cantonales"_. Ou bien, elliptiquement : _Spéciale "Cantonales". _L'adj. s'accorde avec le nom ellipsé, soit "édition". 

Logiquement, on devrait dire : _Des livres spéciaux "Nouvel an_". Mais on ne dira pas cela car, comme l'on n'a pas l'habitude de le dire, ça sonne mal... En fait, il y a peu de noms avec lesquels cet emploi de "spécial" est usité : "numéro", "dossier'...

Pour les livres consacrés spécialement au Nouvel an, on évoquera, par ex., "des livres consacrés au Nouvel an" ou "parus/à paraître à l'occasion du Nouvel an".


----------



## laurec

Bonjour,

Je suis confrontée au même problème – et ce n'est pas la 1re fois – concernant l'emploi de "spécial" dans ce genre de contexte. Si on accorde, cela "sonne bizarre" et l'on se dit tout de suite qu'il ne faut pas accorder. Du coup on n'accorde pas, et en relisant, on ne peut s'empêcher de penser que c'est peut-être fautif, et qu'il vaut mieux changer la formulation. Mais quand on tient vraiment à garder la formulation avec "spécial", impossible de trouver une caution (une étude grammaticale) pour être sûr que c'est correct. Il n'y a vraiment aucune étude linguistique à ce sujet à votre connaissance ?
La phrase qui me pose problème est la suivante :
Venez vous émerveiller dans un de nos safaris-photos spécial "espèces disparues" !
La première version était : dans un de nos safaris-photos spéciaux "espèces disparues", mais "spéciaux", incongru dans ce contexte, a été corrigé en "spécial".
"Spécial" est-il pour autant correct ? Remplacer par "un de nos safaris-photos consacrés aux espèces disparues" induit un changement de ton qui ne convient pas dans le contexte (celui d'une accroche publicitaire pour un club de vacances).
J'en viens à penser qu'il faut changer malgré tout, car "spécial" est contestable, mais j'aimerais bien savoir s'il y a quelque part des études auxquelles il serait possible de se référer à ce propos.
La seule chose que j'aie trouvée, c'est cette mention dans le TLFI, article "Spécial", I. C. :
_En partic._[Pour introduire une rubrique ou une publication exceptionnelle]_Album spécial consommation_._La semaine dernière a commencé dans les idées-_Elle_ un « Spécial régimes-retour-de-vacances ». Quatre de nos amies, quatre rondes, vous racontent au jour le jour le régime qu'elles ont choisi pour perdre les kilos de l'été_ (_Elle_, 27 sept. 1976, p. 128).=
SPÉCIAL : Définition de SPÉCIAL
Mais dans ce cas c'est un substantif (un spécial régimes), pas un adjectif qui devrait s'accorder avec le nom auquel il se rapporte (dans mon exemple "safaris", mais "des safaris spéciaux" ne convient définitivement pas)…
[…]
Si vous avez un avis sur le sujet, cela m'intéresse !

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour,

Il y a de toute évidence plusieurs safaris-photos spéciaux, mais combien y a-t-il de safaris-photos consacrés aux espèces disparues ? S'il n'y en a qu'*un seul*, l'adjectif _spécial_ qualifie non pas _nos safaris-photos_, mais _*un de* nos safaris-photos_. L'adjectif se met donc logiquement au singulier : _un de nos safaris-photos spécial « espèces disparues »_. S'il y a plusieurs safaris-photos sur le thème des espèces disparues, il faudrait dire : _un de nos safaris-photos spéciaux « espèces disparues »_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je propose une solution un peu différente :

Comme dit plus haut et à l'instant par Maître Capello, si vous parlez de plusieurs safaris-photos il faut accorder. Si votre oreille comme la mienne n'aime pas « des safaris spéciaux etc. », elle a ses raisons. C'est donc l'impasse, et la seule façon d'en sortir est de n'y pas entrer, c'est à dire de renoncer aux safaris-photos au pluriel. Il y donc la solution proposée par Maître Capello, mais j'en vois une autre : _Venez vous émerveiller dans un / notre safari-photos spécial « espèces disparues ». _Ce safari-photos peut être renouvelé sous la même forme autant de fois que vous voulez : ce singulier n'est pas gênant puisqu'il inclut ou admet l'idée de pluriel, il nomme en fait _le type_ au singulier de safari au singulier ou de safaris au pluriel.

Le rejet, apparemment variable selon les personnes, de cet usage de _spécial_ au pluriel peut trouver son explication dans le caractère illogique du pluriel dans cet usage : un numéro spécial est un numéro unique, même s'il peut y avoir plusieurs numéros unique*s. *Même topo avec _unique_, d'ailleurs : moi je l'admets au pluriel, mais non pas tout le monde.


----------

